# HHV Lagoon 2BR Premier



## GregT (Jan 21, 2014)

All,

Can visitors point to any reviews or pictures of this unit?  I'm talking about the 2BR in floors 3-23, not a penthouse. 

I've seen Phyllis' excellent photos, and would appreciate others - but also looking for any and all color on this unit - size/composition of the second bedroom, what view it had looking towards DH, and how living space compares to a 2BR Plus. 

Just curious.  Thx!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Greg,

Here's a link to my 2004 & 2009 photos albums of the Lagoon Tower two bedroom oceanfront premier units (floors 3-23). 

These old photos will give you an idea of the size and views. You can see part of diamond head depending on the floor (see photo that was taken from the 18th floor below). The 2nd Bedroom is just big enough to fit two twin beds. It's very tight (see photo below).

We've also stayed once in the two bedroom gardenview @ the Lagoon Tower in 2003. I had an end unit next to the garage with two balconies on either side of the building (see layout below). I believe all of corner non-penthouse units are approx the same size however the oceanfront units have lounge chairs on their second balcony. The 2nd balcony on the end units facing away from the ocean didn't have chairs (at least when I stayed in 2003).
NOTE: We constantly heard the screeching tires in the garage whenever we sat outside on the balcony facing the rainbow tower. The garage noise was worst during the peak hours in the morning and evening.

I hope this helps


----------



## bastroum (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have any pictures, however, we stayed in those units many times. On the high floors, they are the best units in the building. Kitchen, Dining and Living area is very large. There is a hallway to the bedrooms. The only drawback is the second bedroom is small. The lanais overlooking the ocean are spectacular and the best view ever of the Friday fireworks show.


----------



## zora (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll be in a 2 BR Prem valentines weekend. I'll take photos for you but will have to email them. I don't know how to post them on the BBS. :ignore:

Suzanne.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 22, 2014)

TUG Member Maverick1963 has Lagoon Tower photos as well

Two Bedroom premier oceanfront photos - https://picasaweb.google.com/117164809883855204627/2009LagoonOF12F#

Two Bedroom plus oceanview lockoff photos - https://picasaweb.google.com/117164809883855204627/2008LagoonOV2BR#


----------



## GregT (Jan 22, 2014)

zora said:


> We'll be in a 2 BR Prem valentines weekend. I'll take photos for you but will have to email them. I don't know how to post them on the BBS. :ignore:
> 
> Suzanne.



Thank you all for the comments, pictures and information, it is very much appreciated.

Suzanne, I remember you had this room last year too -- you were kind enough to show me the unit, I wish I'd studied it a little bit more!    I will also be there over valentines weekend, I'll send you a PM and maybe we can meet up again?

Thanks again to all for the helpful information!

Best,

Greg


----------



## zora (Jan 22, 2014)

Greg,
See my PM. 
Suzanne.


----------



## GregT (Jan 22, 2014)

Can anyone comment on how frequently these are available 9 months out?   I don't see any now, but I've not been watching.  

Thanks!


----------



## bastroum (Jan 22, 2014)

You can usually get them 9 months out. You have to do a 3 day reservation then add on. You probably will never get 7 days in high season unless you do it this way.


----------



## flexonguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there a per-day room charge/Resort Tax at the Lagoon Towers?


----------

